# mod_rewrite: Buchstaben im Parameter



## sluggish (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal meine .htaccess:



```
# BEGIN WordPress
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^add/([0-9A-Z]+)/$ /add/?isbn=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^friends/([^/]*)/([^/]*)/$ /friends/?action=$1&id=$2 [L]
RewriteRule ^bookshelf/([^/]*)/$ /bookshelf/?bookshelf=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^book/([0-9A-Z]+)/$ /book?isbn=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^list/([^/]*)/$ /list/?listId=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^profile/([^/]*)/$ /profile/?userid=$1 [L]
RewriteRule ^index\.php$ - [L]
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteRule . /index.php [L]
</IfModule>

# END WordPress
```

Wenn ich domain.xyz/book/1111111111/ aufrufe, funktioniert es einwandfrei.
Da jedoch auch ISBN-Nummern existieren, die zum Beispiel ein X beinhalten, muss auch ein Buchstabe zugelassen sein,
und genau dies ist mein Problem.

Wenn ich nun domain.xyz/111111111X/ aufrufe, funktioniert nichts mehr.
Jemand den Teufel hier im Detail entdeckt?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------

